# Delete



## Holly2015 (May 14, 2018)

Please delete.


----------



## pops6927 (May 14, 2018)

Excellent step-by-step, thank you so much!


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 14, 2018)

Wow.. That's a tutorial right there!! Anyone looking to make their own cheddar should definitely see this ... Great job on an awesome step by step...


----------



## R Blum (May 14, 2018)

I have been making my own cheese for a few years. I had a nice cheese cave which I made to keep things at just the right temperature and humidity. The cave took a dive and I will hopefully make a new one. Had fun making my own cheese.


----------



## ksblazer (May 14, 2018)

Very cool.

Looking forward to hearing how it turns out. Let us know when you try it.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for a great tutorial.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 14, 2018)

Wow Holly.  That's a fantastic post!!!  Well written, informative, and lots of pics.  Exactly what a great post should be like.
Your love of the craft is reflected in your writing.
Absolutely POINT worthy.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2018)

Great write up! Point to you!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 15, 2018)

Nice tutorial, very informative. Habonero is one of my favorites.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2018)

Gosh what a great cheese tutorial!
I'm definitely going to bookmark this, and look into getting a cheese press!
Thank-you so much for taking the time to write this thread!
And congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## daveomak (May 15, 2018)

Holly, morning and thank you for the Cheddar making tutorial.... 
How do you press the cheese with 40#'s....   50#'s etc....  Do you have a special press or home made device ???   
Pictures of the press....


----------



## bdskelly (May 15, 2018)

Standing ovation Holly! B


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2018)

Awesome Step by Step!!:)
Nice Job!  Like.

I'm not into Cheddar, but if I was, this is where I would go!

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (May 15, 2018)

Wow Holly, that is awesome.  Not sure if I am up to making the cheese but I would consider it. Got some friends who I will have to share this with!


----------



## motocrash (May 15, 2018)

Great thread neighbor!
Hunting Ridge/Green Spring/Glaize Orchard


----------



## uncle eddie (May 15, 2018)

Wow!  I never knew the process and have a much greater appreciation for people that make their own cheese now.

"Like" for sure!

What is the smell like when you make it?  Should you be in a well ventilated area or???


----------



## Geebs (May 15, 2018)

Great write up, thats a lot of work that goes into that!


----------



## daveomak (May 15, 2018)

That's a nice press you made...


----------



## dls1 (May 15, 2018)

Holly2015,

That's one Hell of a great tutorial. Very well done.

I gave fleeting thought to cheese making a number of years ago but, after reflecting on my life at the time, chose not do so. I was traveling year round about 70% of the time, mostly international, and with the limited time that I have when I was home, cheese making wasn't going to be a priority. Also, I've never been known for being a patient person and the idea of waiting for a year or more to sample the fruits of my labor would cause me to lose interest altogether. That said, it's very impressive to see the effort you have put forth on the project.

Really outstanding job. Like!


----------



## foamheart (May 15, 2018)

I have all items here need to make mozzarella and ricotta and yet I procrastinate! I fell in love with cheese in my 30's. My Mom thought cheese was only for sandwiches and came out of a cellophane wrapper. I now just got nuts for good cheese and so wish I could make it. Yet I don't, why? I don't know. I just never seem to have the time when i have the inclination and when I have the time something always jumps out there in front. 

Color me impressed (that would be a yellow orange color like carrots). I would just like to make mozzarella to top my pizzas...LOL BUT cheddar, OMG that's the cheese masters cheese. Rat cheese, red rind, its no longer the cheap deli cheese. I am impressed Holly.


----------



## daveomak (May 15, 2018)

Holly, Foam would have time for cheese...   Iffin his sister would stop bringing him 150#'s of shrimp ,at one time, to process...


----------



## foamheart (May 15, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Holly, Foam would have time for cheese...   Iffin his sister would stop bringing him 150#'s of shrimp ,at one time, to process...



Bah! I put up 9 jars of Pineapple jelly, separated, washed,checked enough sheep casings for stix, ground, spiced and mixed in the pepperoni spices with the meat yesterday, LOL

Today's slow, its HOT, all my TV shows are ending their seasons tonight but I might get those bags of shrimp re-established in the freezer and stuff those stix yet tonight.

I need more experiment time to do cheese. Thats no small process.


----------



## tropics (May 16, 2018)

Great step by step The cheese looks fantastic Likes
Richie


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> foamheart,
> 
> Mozzarella or queso fresco take less than an hour from beginning to end to make. They are also great confidence builders when initially starting cheese making.
> 
> When you decide to try just make sure you do not get milk that is ultra-pasteurized as it will not work.



Thanks I will try and remember that.


----------



## R Blum (May 16, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Here are some more pic of the cheese press to help clear up the pressure gauge on a spring press
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks exactly like the one I made. Works great.


----------



## link (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the great instructions. I have always wanted to make cheese and after reading through this I may just give this a try when I have a weekend to do so.

Thanks 
Link


----------



## redheelerdog (May 17, 2018)

Thanks for the how to, I will  be saving this for the future.

Very nice cheese!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 19, 2018)

Not much I can say in praise that hasn't been said.
Great tutorial and product, thank you for the time involved with the pics and all.

*LIKE!*


----------



## actech (May 20, 2018)

I got a "kit" for making mozzarella and have procrastinated. No more . That looks awesome. like for sure


----------



## nanuk (Sep 30, 2018)

Bump to thank Holly2015 for bringing attention to cheese, my other favourite meat!

because of another thread that got the cheese into two forums, i have a renewed interest, and also appreciate the link to that "Other" cheese forum!

This is something I want to do, as in Canada, cheese is SOOO Expensive.   (anyone following the Canada/USA NAFTA issues?)

So to save some money, and make good eats, I want to try this, and now....  I can learn HOW!

Thanks Holly!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 30, 2018)

300% tarrif's are the problem....

Holly, evening....  Just going over the recipe and I noticed....   Add 0.08 grams of calcium chloride to 3 gallons of milk...   Did I miss something ??


----------



## nanuk (Sep 30, 2018)

daveomak said:


> 300% tarrif's are the problem....



yup, and "Supply Management" that removes competition


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2018)

nanuk, morning...  I just heard an agreement to TRADE was reached with Canada...   "Maybe" prices on dairy will come down for you folks..  Haven't heard the details yet...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 1, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Friends of mine traveled through Canada earlier this year and they universally commented on how much higher food costs were in Canada opposed to the USA. The average full breakfast was in the $25 to $30 range and simple BE&C breakfast sandwich was around $11. One of my buddies was hung up an a small container of baked beans (about a 1/3rd cup) was $6.
> 
> If you are having trouble getting cheese making supplies at an affordable cost let me know. It might work out for me to buy in the US and then ship "Art Supplies" to you.


I am not sure where your friend ate but i've never seen brekafast price of $25+. 25$ is on the pricey side even for lunch. A brekfast sandwidch at a&w is less than 7$ (with coffee and hashbrowns)

But, yes, food is more expensive here. So are gas, cars, alcohol, smokes and SMOKERS

Looks like they just agreed to drop the dairy tarrifs....i doubt we will see a drop in the price of cheese.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 1, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> There were in Alberta and British Columbia on their way to Prudhoe bay Alaska. I'd have loved to have been riding with them and overpaying along the way.


You and me both.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2018)

Holly, morning....  I've been reading up on cheddar cheese...  I don't understand how "aging" in a vac bag can age / sharpen the flavor...  could it be anerobic bacteria ??  Most sites recommend air circulation and humidity control..  It's beyond me how a vac-bag can contribute to proper aging...


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2018)

When I smoke and store cheeses, I wrap in plastic wrap then vac-seal..  A lot easier to remove from the vac-bag...   My "old" vac sealer was the original "Food Saver" Italian model ...  It sucked pretty good...  My "new" sealer is a vacmaster pro 140...  It sucks so well that it has destroyed my vacuum canisters by collapsing and cracking them...  STUPID ME...  I think there is not much "air" left to any adequate aging....  I'm reluctant to reduce the vacuum as the cheeses "could" mold or somehow go bad, as they would without vacuum sealing...  
It would really tick me off to make cheese and have it come out bland... I'm obviously over thinking all this stuff...  but to go to the costs and work I'm expecting a superior product to store bought...
I have access to Amish dairy products...    Their butter is sooooooo darn good..  they sell whole milk also...  I can't recall if it's pasteurized but not a problem..  I will pasteurize it prior to use...

_Pasteurizing milk is a simple concept: the recommendation is to heat milk to 161 degrees for 15 seconds (please note that this is far gentler than grocery store pasteurized milk, which is heated to nearly 300 degrees!) or to 145 degrees for 30 minutes_.

I'm thinking the lower temp for a longer period would produce a better final product...  
http://www.realrawmilkfacts.com/raw-milk-news/story/how-to-pasteurize-raw-milk-at-home/

I would set up a double boiler, type thing, using my sous-vide...

I think I may wrap the cheese in Tyvek...  Food and medical grade...  I plan on doing some charcuterie, using it also..
_Tyvek ® used in sterile medical device packaging and in direct food contact applications are neither corona nor antistatic treated. These products end in the letter B, such as Tyvek ®1059B_.

outstanding resistance to microbial penetration In test after test, Tyvek®held out bacterial spores and test particles better than other porous packaging materials—even under the most rigorous conditions .
What’s more, a long-term shelf-life study proved conclusively that Tyvek® can maintain sterility for at
least five years if package integrity is not compromised .
The photomicrographs shown here illustrate how bacteria are trapped on the fiber surfaces of Tyvek®

http://www2.dupont.com/Medical_Packaging/fr_FR/assets/downloads/DMP903_Tech_Services_Manual_rd01.pdf


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2018)




----------

